# Fluval G6 or Not



## eleventhandy (1 Oct 2012)

Hi,

Finally getting my new 142 ltrs tank delivered in the next 2-3 weeks which is going to replace my 60ltr tank.  

I'm more or less set on getting the Fluval G6 filter which looks like a nice filter.  But I'm seeing a lot of people are having issue with flow etc I don't know if I should get in or not lol.


----------



## geoffbark (2 Oct 2012)

Ive often wondered about these filters, the lcd display looks cool, but would an eheim be a better choice?


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Oct 2012)

This question is like a can of worms! I'm sure you will get allot of yes and no answers - my G6 now it's sorted is brilliant and I would not change it for anything else. Very easy for maintance and keeps my tank running great


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Oct 2012)

Eheim 2078. 

Ask Antipofish, He traded his Poncy G6 in for a proper filter.


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Oct 2012)

See, here we go again    .... ask George Farmer or Dan Crawford, they both use Fluval G6's


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Oct 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> See, here we go again    .... ask George Farmer or Dan Crawford, they both use Fluval G6's



 

very good filter on the right size tank, found it lacking running next to an eheim on 300ltrs.  Also found it didnt like having co2 atomised on the inlet, top design though and should do great on 140ltr.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Oct 2012)

Eheims are THE name in external filters especially. That name was built on years of excellence in both performance and reliability. 

Fair enough the 'Green' could possibly look a little better, but why? I don't sit there looking at it all the time. 

Both filters will provide an environment for nitrifying bacteria, along with the actual flow, nothing much else matters.

Unless of course it breaks, then you've got to have a good customer service programme and readily available spares. Eheim have replaced 2 Head units so far for me. But Without dealing with Fluval, I can't comment on theirs, although what I hear is not good.

Filters are V. Expensive for the G6 too!


----------



## Antipofish (2 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Eheim 2078.
> 
> Ask Antipofish, He traded his Poncy G6 in for a proper filter.



Oh man.  I wasn't gonna say anything, LOL.  But whitey is right.  And I have never looked back.  Much better filter for a hundred quid less.  Thats money to spend on useful equipment rather than a filter that looks good but is not really any better than any of the other filters.  Thats all I am saying this time round.  8) 

I have the Eheim 2078 same as Whitey.


----------



## eleventhandy (3 Oct 2012)

Well I'm undecided still lol.

The fluval g6 seems to be the same price as the Eheim Professionel 3e 2078 External Filter (349 @zoopets),  though I probably don't need something that big.

Still got a bit if time away so wil keep looking.  I currently have an external filter for my 60ltr tank, which I bought from maidenhead aquatics (it was less that £100)  and it bugs me I can only get filter pads etc from them and sometimes they don't have them.


----------



## eleventhandy (3 Oct 2012)

Lol well I didn't wait. 

Just bought a Eheim 2074 Professional 3e 350 Filter for around 260,  http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -2695.html.

Some good reviews so will see how it turns out.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Oct 2012)

eleventhandy said:
			
		

> Lol well I didn't wait.
> 
> Just bought a Eheim 2074 Professional 3e 350 Filter for around 260,  http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -2695.html.
> 
> Some good reviews so will see how it turns out.



It wont disappoint you.  The electronic Eheims are fantastic.    Keep the filter pad changed (I removed mine and use Purigen which is much better) and you wont have a problem.  The prefilter keeps the rest just as clean as the prefilter in the G6.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Oct 2012)

Good job. I had the non electronical version. That was great.

But the electronical flow system is good, allowing 'stream' settings where it goes from high flow to low flow every 10 seconds.

And the 12 hour bio function, high flow for 12 hours then low flow for 12.
This could be good to up the flow to increase surface agitation after the photoperiod to allow Co2 gas off.

It doesn't tell you the temperature, but a £1 thermometer will do that


----------



## eleventhandy (3 Oct 2012)

Lol i have a seneye for that


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the G6 mechanical filter, the type that is supplied from new though - I did buy a replacement a few months back, but its like this papery gauze stuff if that makes sense?! the one that comes with the filter is more like a close mesh and that's the type I'm after... the mesh ones seem allot stronger.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2013)

Hi mate, try emailing their customer service. I'm sure they'll help you out. Be sure to mention UKAPS.


----------



## Christian Walker (8 Aug 2013)

Maidenhead Aquatics sell them and I believe some of their outlets are pretty cheap on these filters spare media too.


----------



## Ady34 (8 Aug 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the G6 mechanical filter, the type that is supplied from new though - I did buy a replacement a few months back, but its like this papery gauze stuff if that makes sense?! the one that comes with the filter is more like a close mesh and that's the type I'm after... the mesh ones seem allot stronger.


Im sure there are 2 grades Gary. One finer one 75 micron (blue framing, item no A418, mainly Marine use/freshwater polishing), and the standard one (white framing, item no A416), but im not sure if the material is different or which one you had/have now, but it could likely explain the difference your experiencing.
I got just the standard pre filter with my G6 if that helps.
Heres a link, the white standard one info is below in the link:
  
	A418 - The Fluval G6 Fine Pre-Filter Cartridge   
Cheerio,


----------

